# impacted



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

when a frog is impacted what does it mean?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Something foreign is stuck in it's digestive tract, like soil medium, and it can't pass fecal matter.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

From my understanding, when an animal (frogs/lizards) eat, sometimes they ingest substrate as well. When too much of this happens, they are unable to process the substrate and it remains stuck in their body. 

Is this something that you are concerned with for one of your frogs?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

well, im not really concerned...but that's because I don't know what to look for.
does this happen often? and is there anything you can do to fix it?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how often this happens and if there is anything you can do to fix it?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

You really shouldn't ask a question if anyone knows, two hours after posting the original question. 

A lot of people check this once maybe twice, and it always brings up the new posts. So just give it time ^.^


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I realize this but now my frogs are acting weird in front of me and I'm getting worried.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Even if people checked as frequently as you hope, we still need more information to help with a diagnosis. What are your symptoms? How long has it been happening? Size of frog and feeding patterns, along with what your feeding. You simply asked "what is impaction" and got your answer. It being easy to cure or not has nothing to do with what's wrong with your frog until it is known what the problem is. Do you use leaf litter? How about a pic or two of the enclosure? Help us help you.



mfsidore said:


> I realize this but now my frogs are acting weird in front of me and I'm getting worried.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Are they pooping?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, ok so first they are azureus. Male 1 year 6 months, female 1 year. Fed every day or every other day. Nabors line, they sit in water all day, I caught male popping but that's about It. They open their mouths like shedding but sometimes they spit stuff out. Looks like dirt and they usually shed in the morning but happens at any time. My male looks paler? Then usual. He's sky blue but now he look kinda of a tinted bluish white.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, they are eating ff. and they are each 1.5 in to 2.0 in long


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Impaction is typically intestinal. I'm not sure if their mouth opening is indicative of impaction. Soaking in water can be. It can also be a sign of dehydration. Do you have any amphibian ringers? Try giving them a soak in some tepid ringers, water if you don't have any. Check the temp to make sure it's not above 80. It is a good sign they are still eating. I would cut the feedings down to every other day. That is enough. Do you use leaf litter? Along with the obvious, leaf litter cuts down on substrate ingestion, the main cause of impaction. If they are looking so poorly in such a short time (at 10 ish you said you weren't concerned 2 hours later you were) you should consider a visit to the vet. Getting free advice from a forum is nice but, it's not worth the animals life, in my opinion.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, thanks ill do so.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

.....poorly in such a short time (at 10 ish you said you weren't concerned 2 hours later you were) you should consider a visit to the vet...

how many vets deal with herps. to me sometimes you know more than a vet does. 
I know of no vets in my area. or even in pa.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Frogs can evert their stomachs to get rid of unpalatable or foreign materials... 
how are you ruling out the idea that they could be shedding? 

Sitting in the water all the time can be a strong indicator that something is environmentally wrong or that they are infected with a pathogen (example chytridmycosis which disrupts the frog's ability to easily osmoregulate). 
The fact that you have only seen one of the two going to the bathroom doesn't mean that they aren't...you need to closely scrutinize the substrate and areas where they hide... you need to examine your temperatures, misting schedule, substrate choices all to see if there is something bothering the frogs.... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, I haven't seen them shedding lately so not yet. Thanks for the info and ill do everything everyone said.


----------

